# New Member with First Machine



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Stumbled across the forum whilst surfing the net on the best Portafilter levelling tool, so thought I would join in the fun.

seems to be loads on advice I need to catch up on.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome, what is your "first machine"?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Welcome, what is your "first machine"?


 Sage Barista Touch, so far so good. Still experimenting with grind and shot size, but seem to be getting decent results from it so far.

Just received my levelling tool this morning so will give it a try later, don't really like the blade that comes with the machine.


----------

